# help



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

would like any help on a hoyt defiant (we assume). A friend purchased it on AT, and we found that it will not go down to the draw length that she needs. Only trouble is, I cannot find anyone that has what she needs. I think that I can post a pic of the bow. Anyone know if you can put any other cams on these bows? It has a master cam #3 on it. We need a #2. They also said that we might could replace them with a #1 command cam. Does anyone know anybody that has any of these older parts? I have spoken with Hoyt 3 times and posted on here, but not in the history forum. She is not having an easy time selling the bow because it is 30 inches, and purple. Any info would be so much appreciated! P.s. it also has the carbonite limbs.


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

*pics*

here is a link to some pics. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=980427


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

They become available on ebay from time to time. Search on Hoyt cams.

TAO


----------

